
An Analysis of fear-based enriched extortion attacks - dsr_
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-my-victim-analysis-fear-based-enriched-extortion-zach-cissp
======
howard941
I've been pushing the one a day I receive of these onto the reporting database
at [https://www.bitcoinabuse.com/](https://www.bitcoinabuse.com/) . Unlike the
author I've seen very few of the bitcoin accounts have any activity (1 out of
5 at most). The few that do have the wallet in a copy/paste-able format,the
others are stuffed into .pngs which seems like a lot for a scammer to ask for
. When they hit my mail swerver they're sent from from dialup netblks (Brazil,
Panama) or hosts at addresses RIPE indicates are in Ukraine. I probably miss a
bunch because of heavy rbl filtering in front of the MTA.

